# take-a-kid hunting ?'s



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

i have a question about the take-a-kid hunting. it says you can hunt all small game. does this include pheasants, or does it mean just grouse,squirrels and pidley stuff like that. feel free to post anything.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I think pheasants would be under the small game category.


----------

